# Tweeters Popping sound at high volume!!



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello all.....been a while senesce i have an issue with my sound system..... lately when i crank up the volume in my car near to the max i heard the tweeter get popping ..... and here is my set up...

deck : alpine cda-9887 with imprint tune 
Speaker : morel tempo 6 component / peerless xxls 12 for sub
Amps : rockford t600/4 for high / tru technology billet 2200 for sub
audio control inline driver....

Please help


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

turn it down 

does it do it in both tweeters or just one? cross-over settings?


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL it sound so good .....both tweeter or popping at hight volume , it pop louder when i turn on the imprint set up, it give me more vocal but lesser bass but it sound awesome, gain on the rockford t600/4 are at zero with the help of the audio control line driver i dont need to turn the amp gain up at all... i think the crossover on the amp i left it at 65hz or 85hz.....


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

85 hz for tweeters? I meant for the tweeters.

setting the gain to "zero" doesnt really mean anything for power output. if the gain is set for 8v and the audio control has an output of 8v, then you are still maxing the amp out.


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

85hz feed thru out the components the speaker system come with it own crossover.... if 85z still too low what should you recconment ? here the spec for it TEMPO 2-way / Coax « Morel ... thanks for your reply


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if you are using the supplied xover for the tweets, then the 85hz is purely for the midbass.

has it always made this popping or is this something new? my guess is that you are just overdriving them.


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

i always turn it up where i feel the system max out and sound at it best around 22-24 volume... i never go over these number , and when i do it start to pop ...... yea i guess i overdrive it.......


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

Turn off the imprint crap. Any built in EQ that you can't adjust likely is boosting the sound and most of those end up boosting it and not cutting the precut level properly to compensate so at high levels you're running into clipping the signal which is bad for everything.

Also if you're regularly listening to it at high volumes you should seriously learn how to set gains or you risk burning equipment out.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The first thing I would do is remove the line driver.I don't know why you would even need it.My 9886 with imprint will put out 5.5 volts and will not clip with all bands maxed out.These units use the bass/treble or EQ like a loudness feature on other units.Once the output reaches 5.5 volts any boost will stop increasing while other frequencies not boosted will increase further.It really sucks the way Alpine did that.And when using the Media expander its even worse.The unit will reach 5.5 volts with the deck at about 20 out of 35 on loud recorded songs.
Food for thought.

My 9886 will not clip.I put it on the scope with and without imprint and ran a-0db signal through it with everything maxed.It only compresses after5.5 volts.


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> The first thing I would do is remove the line driver.I don't know why you would even need it.My 9886 with imprint will put out 5.5 volts and will not clip with all bands maxed out.These units use the bass/treble or EQ like a loudness feature on other units.Once the output reaches 5.5 volts any boost will stop increasing while other frequencies not boosted will increase further.It really sucks the way Alpine did that.And when using the Media expander its even worse.The unit will reach 5.5 volts with the deck at about 20 out of 35 on loud recorded songs.
> Food for thought.
> 
> My 9886 will not clip.I put it on the scope with and without imprint and ran a-0db signal through it with everything maxed.It only compresses after5.5 volts.


i use the Line drive because alpine "my 9887" head unit seem to be low on the out put voltage and i also didnt have to turn the gain knob on the amp at all, but i guess that didnt matter like "minbari" said i still be maxing out my amp anyway....but with out using the line driver the alpine volume didnt change much from 25-30....


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

tru tech99 said:


> i use the Line drive because alpine "my 9887" head unit seem to be low on the out put voltage and i also didnt have to turn the gain knob on the amp at all, but i guess that didnt matter like "minbari" said i still be maxing out my amp anyway....but with out using the line driver the alpine volume didnt change much from 25-30....


yes, but that just means, As Atomic pointed out, that your HU was maxed out at 25. this is no big deal. turn the HU down to 20 and max your amplifiers out for that voltage level. this is why amplifiers have gain knobs 

if you like the line drivers keep em, but 95% of the time, people dont need em.


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

ill probably adjust the gain adjustment on the line driver for the front and rear output... the sub out put seem to have pretty low voltage out put on the alpine decks........


----------

